# I need your prayers



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm sitting here crying my eyes out. I've spent the last two plus hours scouring the neighborhood for Milo . . . again. In addition to the fact that I've had every spot in the backyard checked for spaces under the fence and had repairs done, and I've had him neutered, and I put clothes on him every time he goes out (except once or twice that I missed) and he's never gotten out with clothes on him ever, somehow tonight he managed to get away. 

I even drove on the highway twice. He's wearing his collar (well actually Bailey's collar) and he has on a shiny black raincoat. I'm terrified that with the raincoat nobody will be able to see him and he'll get hurt . . . or worse. I'm beating myself up that I put it on him.

I've checked my voice mail on the phone every five minutes (since I had a problem actually using the phone itself) and nobody's left a message. He's out there alone and I'm scared to death. There was an inordinate amount of traffic tonight. I've never seen it like that on a week night. 

Please pray for him that he gets home safely.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

OMG Geri------:angel: I'm so sorry.......:hug:

I'll thinking of you and Milo and praying he finds his way back home.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Geri----is there anyone you can get to help you search? A neighbor or friend or two? Can you try to look for him at the places he has went before? Maybe you've already tried that....?......If you think he is within hearing distance can you very happily call him(like he is missing out on all the fun)or maybe try a piece of meat with a strong odor? Having it in your hand...I mean? Dogs can smell Geri like crazy...


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I've travelled the whole neighborhood over and over again. Everyone I know locally would be asleep already. I'm beyond hysterical.


----------



## sandydlc (Aug 8, 2009)

Do you have any special treats or toys that squeak that he likes or would respond to?? 

I'm sure he'll be home soon - prayers and positive vibes on the way!!! I'm so sorry.

Sandy & Lucy


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

I am so sorry, I pray for his safe return. Alexa


----------



## MyLittleStogie (Oct 22, 2009)

Can you get your other dogs to go outside and bark? Maybe that would call him home?

Milo! Come baaaaack!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, Geri, he is determined to hobo around, isn't he?! He just has no idea how dangerous it is. I'm so sorry, I can feel how terrified you must be!! I would be, too!! You've been SO proactive in trying everything to curb his wander-lust. I can't do anything but send you a cyber hug, wish I could be joining you in searching, and checking in often to see if you've found him yet.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Geri, I am so sorry!!!

My thoughts and prayers are with you for Milo speedy return. I feel so helpless.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

When Milo gets home Geri---I'd buy that darn lil' bugger a chain! When everyone else goes out to play and you are out,then he gets to be free too,but when you are not right there....he'd be on a chain or cable tie out always.

I know you must be scared.....try not to worry too much.:hug:


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh No! I am so sorry to hear of this, Geri! I'll be holding some good, positive thoughts for all of you tonight.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Geri,

Hopefully he will be back soon!

How did he get out? And how come the rest of the gang did not leave?

Ryan


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

You know Geri---that shiny black raincoat may help him....because it's shiny,it can reflect the light of a car or a street etc.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Geri I am sick with worry hearing this! I hope he is safe and you have him in your arms very soon. I hate to think of him running loose in a black raincoat!


----------



## sandydlc (Aug 8, 2009)

Julie said:


> When Milo gets home Geri---I'd buy that darn lil' bugger a chain! When everyone else goes out to play and you are out,then he gets to be free too,but when you are not right there....he'd be on a chain or cable tie out always.
> 
> I know you must be scared.....try not to worry too much.:hug:


We had to switch Lucy to "leash only" a few weeks ago after her own little escapade.

Any news yet? I wish I were closer - I would absolutely help you to search.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I feel like I made him a target with that raincoat. What if they can't see him. 

Ryan, I have no idea how he got out. Everything that I can see is sealed tight. I'll have to check in the morning when there's more light. The others just don't run away. The only time they ever got out was twice when the gardener left the gate open. And Bailey is just too much of a mama's boy to stray far from home. I've never had a dog like Milo before. I'm at my wit's end.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

No news. I have my cell phone on in case anyone finds him and calls me. I just pray he hasn't been hurt or that no bad person gets hold of him.


----------



## sandydlc (Aug 8, 2009)

Can you leave him an open crate or dog bed on your front porch in case he tries to come home in the middle of the night? Something with his scent or your other dogs?


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

-Have you called all the local shelters in your area. ?
Does he know how to find his way home from other parts of your neighborhood?
There is an hav angel watching over him until he returns home

Elayne and Racquet


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

This is so sad, I am so sorry...I will be praying for Milo to come home NOW!
Sending you a :hug::hug: I am so so sorry, someone will find him and return him.


----------



## Cristina76 (Jan 7, 2007)

awwww I'm so sorry, You and Milo is in my prayers. I'm sure he'll find his way home.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Milo, get you tail back home! Geri, I have you and Milo in my prayers.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Geri, I hope the morning light brings Milo home.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Thank you everyone. I couldn't fall asleep as you might imagine and finally at about 3:30 I dozed off only to awaken a little while ago. After checking the front and back door for the umpteenth time I decided to check my cell phone. *There was a message.* It was from 4:19 a.m. I was almost afraid to listen to the message. It turned out to be a neighbor, right on my street. She said she found my "Yorkie" and he was asleep at her feet. She suggested I let him rest and pick him up in a couple of hours. My first instinct was to rush over and get him but I thought a couple of hours of him worrying might not be a bad idea.

I'm so grateful for all your prayers, there is such power in them. I'm exhausted and have a massive headache but at least the horrific pictures in my mind can be put to rest. She said her sister was up, getting ready to go to work and she called her, crying. She said she saw a Yorkie near their driveway. They both went out and "captured" him.

I'm going to try to get a couple of hours sleep. I told her I'[d call after 7. Thank God she had the good sense to call me, even though it was 4:19 a.m..


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

YEAH!!!! So glad to hear Milo is safe and warm.


----------



## Hannah (Nov 19, 2006)

I'm so glad to hear your Milo is found, I was sitting her crying too, wondering what I would do if it were me, God was so good to answer your prayers.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'm so happy to read that he's safe! Goofy dog! Hope you got some rest Geri, and thank God your neighbor was up at that hour and kind enough to get him and bring him in.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

OMG that's good news. Very happy to hear he's safe.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

that is so good of news...I have been thinking of poor lost Milo, had to get up early to check on him. 
Give him a kiss from me...after his NO, NO Milo lecture you give him about not leaving home again!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Geri, I'm so glad Milo was found and he is safe!!! Thank goodness your neighbor was awake at that time!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Thank goodness he is safe…..I'm so glad I didn't check this site last night before I went to bed, there would have been little sleep and nightmares.

Some dogs are just roamers no matter how much they are loved and they love you. Our rescue Jack Russell’s name should have been DeathWish for the many many times she was saved from major roadways. Smarty is a wonderer, she would go toward the road, off into the woods, any time we are at a playdate or agility class she is off alone sniffing looking for a way out..

The invisible fence has saved Smarty and my peace of mind when she is in our yard. Her collar goes on in the morning and is taken off when we go to bed at night.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

He definitely has his angels working overtime. When I picked him up this morning he was shaking like a leaf and the girl who had him said he was running away from her, afraid she would pick him up again. He looks a little worse for the wear. He's dirty, his paws are all brown as if he was digging and he smells funky. Otherwise I would say we're mighty lucky.


----------



## Chasza (Dec 10, 2008)

Oh I jumped to the last page and am soooo relieved to hear the news.

I think I would put an electrifed pet fence around the area, so if he tries to dig out, he gets a volt. Only thing is, he is such a little guy, I don't know if the voltage would be too much for such a tiny dog. I would look into it tho. I think the underground ones require too heavy a battery on the collar, plus you would have to put the collar on him everytime. Unless he escaped out the front door? How did he get out this time???? Maybe the long line someone suggested would be the way to go, unless he can pull out of his collar when he turns around (I have a dog that can escape a collar)


----------



## tmtplyb (Jun 10, 2008)

I am glad he home... I also jumped to last page to check out the result. great news!!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Geri, If you get a chance can you take a picture of bad boy Milo when you find him and I want to see if he looks guilty...and I just love pictures of him.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Lynn,

He looks like a ragamuffin and he smells rank. I was trying to figure out why he smelled so bad. I think maybe part of it is the fact that she must have left his coat on him all night. He's wet underneath, as if he was sweating (though I know that's not the way they sweat). I'll do a before and after for his bath.

I feel like a truck ran over me. That boy will be the death of me.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Geri--- I am so glad he roamed to a neighbors. I was so worried reading this thread and so relieved to read the outcome. Have you considered an electric fence/collar for him? I know it is a huge expense...just a thought. I am so glad he has so many angels oh his side.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I was so sick with worry when I read you post. I jumped to the end and I am happy, greatly relieved that he is home safe. 

Have you figured out how he escaped?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm going to look into the electric fence. I just don't know what else to do. I think I know someone here who got one for his dog. I'll ask him about it. I have no idea about what I have to do and the cost involved. I also want to make sure the jolt he could get is nothing that would harm him.

Another lesson learned. *I WILL NEVER PUT A BLACK COAT ON HIM AT NIGHT, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER!* I really felt as if I had painted a target on him.


----------



## paristocrat (Dec 29, 2009)

Just another reminder of how important it is to keep a good relationship with your neighbors - thankfully for Milo, yours were there to keep him safe and warm until you arrived. I'm so glad there's a happy ending to this story!!

If I may add my $0.02 about electric fencing: I don't know if there are other (bigger) dogs that roam your neighborhood, but I've heard that electric fencing isn't always the best for small dogs. It may very well keep yours in your yard but it wouldn't allow him to escape and run away from other dogs that may enter the yard and attack him. Just something to consider...


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

PHEW!!!!!!!! Thank goodness!
I think maybe they get a wild hair to "just see what's over there" then "OH SNAP!", they have no idea where they are. So glad all is well and hopefully you can take a nice long nap today.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi Geri,

I, too, am glad I didn't see this until this morning. That little trouble maker! I can't believe he did this to you again, even after you fixed the fence (and him!<g>) I actually think you should get him a little orange convict's jumpsuit so that if (when) he escapes again, people will know he's an escapee!<g>

I agree, it's probably time to start thinking about an electric fence. You've got to think of SOMETHING to keep that boy home, especially with an impressionable puppy around who could potentially follow him off into trouble at some point. I like the idea of a ball and chain, but seeing as that's probably not legal, <g> an electric fence sounds like a good option.

Glad to hear he's home safe and sound, now YOU go get some rest!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

SO GLAD Milo is safe and sound!!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

pjewel said:


> *I'm going to look into the electric fence*. I just don't know what else to do. I think I know someone here who got one for his dog. I'll ask him about it. I have no idea about what I have to do and the cost involved. I also want to make sure the jolt he could get is nothing that would harm him.
> 
> Another lesson learned. *I WILL NEVER PUT A BLACK COAT ON HIM AT NIGHT, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER!* I really felt as if I had painted a target on him.


Geri, when we lived on LI, in my neighborhood there were a number of lots with the electric fence. The service truck of the company "Fido's Fences" which makes them was often seen in the neighborhood. Perhaps they work in your area as well. Here is the link:

http://www.fidosfences.com/

In my neighborhood the lots were close to 2 acres and a few people had put a solid fence and a few feet from it they had placed the electric fence. So in case they dug under the fence, the electric fence would jolt them back preventing them from leaving the property. There was one house which had a King Charles Spaniel that played in the front yard all the time without supervision and would not cross the fence even when he saw me with Benji and Lizzie. He would come up to the fence and wag, bark and whine, but never dared to cross it. Hopefully, your gang will be contained too.  Good luck!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh, Geri, I just saw this thread and my heart dropped. I had to skip to the end also. I'm so glad Milo is back home. He really is a little bugger. Many years ago we had a runner and had to put a stake in the yard and keep her on a long rope. I'm so glad he is back home!!!! Oh, he is the cutest 'yorkie' I have ever seen.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Geri,

I am so glad that the prodigal son has returned unharmed. :biggrin1: I can't wait to see the before and after pics.
Edited to add that I always thought Milo had the most gorgeous yorkie coloring.


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

So thankful Milo is once again home, safe and sound. I concur that you are going to have to come up with something to keep him where he is supposed to be. Either the electric fencing just inside your regular fence or the cable tie out system. In the short term, I would certainly use the cable tie out. He has proven once again that he just cannot be trusted outside without supervision.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks Poornima, I just filled out the form for an online estimate. I never heard of them so thanks for the info. I can't keep doing this. My hair is gray enough.

Dale it's amazing how everyone seems to think he's a yorkie. Maybe because they're still not that familiar with the havanese or maybe it's because of his coloring


----------



## TurboMom (Jan 12, 2010)

Phew!!! I'm so glad he is back and safe!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I am so glad to read this this morning! Milo is a brat of a "Yorkie!" I hope you can figure out how he got out, and if an electric fence is feasible. In the meantime, I think a long line to clip him to isn't a bad idea! As hard as it might be to think of him confined that way, at least you'd know he was safe in the yard if you turned your eyes away for a moment.

Looking forward to seeing his before and after pictures.

Whew! Try to nap.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Geri,

I just now saw this and am soooo happy that your Milo is back where he belongs! Hoping you can work out a good solution to his "bumming." :hug:

Suzy


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Geri, what a relief! I, too, am glad I went to bed early and didn't see this. Before we figured out a way to fence a small portion of our crazy wooded yard we looked at the system that has a box that you can set the perimeter for the dog to wear a receiver collar. I don't know what it's called off-hand - maybe someone here does. One of our neighbors had the best behaved cocker spaniel that never went within a few yards of the street and I mentioned to her one day when I was out walking Abby what a well-behaved dog she had and she told me about the invisible system they had. It is portable so they can also take it with them and use it at their vacation home, too. Plus, I'm thinking it was only around $150!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Geri, 
I think Theresa makes a good point...about checking if he could get away if in harms way. But you would have both right and electric fence and a real fence? so bigger dogs would not be able to get in?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:hug: Geri I just saw this. I am so glad to hear he is home and safe :hug:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

OMG...I'm just seeing this post this morning. Geri, I cannot even imagine what your night was like. Houdini Milo...that boy escapes from anything, huh? I'm so relieved for you that he's back home safely.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Geri we have the Petsafe underground fence. The wires do not have to be buried they can be run on your present fence. Smarty wears the cat collar, the others just didn’t fit. The company actually traded for the collars that came with the fence. They have been wonderful with any questions.

Training of what to do when the dogs hear the beep is very important. Proper fit of the collar is also very important. Smarty ran through the fence area after deer several times before we found the setting that worked for her. Her collar stays on the high range. Once we were going to the barn and I wanted her to go with me, I had taken the collar off but she would not go past her line to or from the barn, I had to carry her. She knows her boundaries. Still it goes on when we wake and off when we go to bed.

Critiques of this system say:
1. any dog not wearing the collars can come in…..True
2. your dog will be shocked by the collar, True….you do need to train them.
3. you can get a broken line, True ….we never have, but there is a warning system if you do.

Bottom line……my dog doesn’t dig out or climb this fence….She only leaves our property when we want her to.

You may need something similar for your roaming boy.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm so relieved Milo is back home safe and sound....whew!

Till you get your fence situation figured out Geri,please purchase a tie out cable/chain. If Milo is tethered and in a fenced yard....it certainly increases your odds of him not getting away again. The stinker--------!

A tie out is between 7.00-15.00. Both my boys are on tie outs--it isn't mean,it's for their own safety.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Geri :grouphug:
I am SO relieved to read that he is home and 'ok'.

You might have no choice but to do the invisible fence, just for his own safety if anything else.. I am so sorry  He must be running TO a smell, or a bitch...or something...not away from you 

hugs,
Kara


----------



## brugmansia (Dec 6, 2007)

Oh Geri! I'm sooo glad Milo is back home. My heart stopped when I read your post. This is the one thing I fear the most. I'm happy that both Luna and Dickson have not escaped from the yard yet. For peace of mind we have both sides of the yard double-fenced with entrances. I'm just afraid they'll sneak out. We've gotten a little lax with not putting their collars on when they go out. I guess it's time to do that again.

It's great of your neighbor to take care of him for a couple of hours. I'm so happy Milo is back home and safe. I've heard of Fido's Fence and seen their trucks all over the place. I think they're located on 25A in East Norwich. I hope you can find a resolution and some peace of mind for when he goes out.

Take care!


----------



## newhavaneselover (Nov 25, 2009)

Geri,
I just read this post now, I am so glad you have Milo back. Especially now that it is snowing. While I was going thru the posts, I was going to ask if you wanted help in finding him. I guess I know who is getting a bath today!!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm so glad I read this post from the most recent backwards. I'm so glad Milo is home safe and sound. How frustrating to have done everything you can think of and he still gets out. The electric fence might work but Julie has a tried and true inexpensive method and that's a tie out. Only for those times you can't be out with him. 
That boy needs a GPS device. Don't they make those for collars nowadays? Actually, Milo needs one implanted since he seems to suffer from a severe case of wanderlust.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh thank goodness. I'm glad Milo is home safe. I think you need to put a gigantic plastic dome over your yard.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

There are two companies who make canine GPS. You can set a "safe zone", say your yard, and when the dog wanders beyond the boundary you get notified. The article in the link is from 2008 so maybe they have worked out some of the minor bugs by now. Take a look.
http://www.projo.com/pets/content/lb_pet_gps_08-17-08_1TA84R6_v7.1a8347c.html


----------



## Wildflower (Dec 6, 2009)

I went straight to the end of the postings and so happy to hear Milo was found safe and sound!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

OMG ! I just saw this! What a horrible night for you, Geri. I too would have been up and sick with worry. Man, he just loves to escape, doesn't he? Little brat! I would absolutely tie him somewhere outside each and every time I let him out. I know it's a bit of a bother, but I wouldn't trust him for a second. Are you able to go out with them when they are let into the yard? Again, it's a huge pain, I know! Reminds me of when they are very young puppies and you don't dare let them out on their own, but what are you gonna do? sigh........... I love the idea of a neon orange jumpsuit on the little bugger. 

I am SO darn thankful someone took Milo in. The alternative is too horrible to even think about. ((((hugs)))) to you Geri! I hope your heart rate has finally returned to normal this morning.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Whoa (big sigh of relief) I'm so glad to hear you got Milo back! What a scary night and I was so worried for him! I've used a cable tie out before and agree it's a great idea until you can get electric fence in. The last I heard GPS was still pretty expensive and it won't do you much good if Milo gets hit by a car.  The fence sounds like the best option! (He doesn't escape from the house right? :spy:

I just watched a Dog Whisperer episode where the dog was an escape artist and Ceasar trained the dog NOT to go out the front door! He also emphasized how important daily walks are to allow the dog to burn off energy and to get to smell all those yummy smells out there!


----------



## sandydlc (Aug 8, 2009)

So glad to hear he's home!! We have to take Lucy out on a leash every time. She's just an explorer and will take off every time if we're not careful. I use a long retractable leash so that I can stand on the patio and she can roam in the wet grass. 

I'm sure you're so relieved and showered him with kisses even though he was stinky!

Sandy


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

My heart went to my throat when I read this this morning. It brought back terrible memories of how I felt when I came home from a day of shopping to find my front door wide open and Max... gone. I found him in a field herding horses and cows! 

I'm soooo glad Milo is back, that naughty boy. :cheer2:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Poor Geri! Naughty Milo! My goodness he's a stinker. So glad he's back home, safe and sound.

Julie's got the right idea. Years ago we had a neutered male dog who wouldn't stay in our fenced yard if we weren't home. He would go so far as moving 'boulder-size' rocks my DH used as deterrents to try to keep him in :doh: It was quite a problem since I worked out of the home full time then. Eventually we ended up putting him on a long chain anytime we left the house. He never held it against us as far as we could tell :biggrin1:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

mckennasedona said:


> That boy needs a GPS device. Don't they make those for collars nowadays? Actually, Milo needs one implanted since he seems to suffer from a severe case of wanderlust.


Exactly what I told her. We actually laughed about it. That darn Milo. Scared the piss out of me reading this. Glad he is home. I don't think he should be let out alone again until you figure this all out.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am sooo glad that he is safe and sound! I would be a mess too if this happened to me. I bet he is glad to be home too!!! Hugs!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Oh Jesus, Thanks God they found him and he is safe!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'll try anything at this point. Tell me about this "cable tie out." I never heard of it before. Also the GPS thing. I had seen that in a catalog somewhere before the holidays. I'll Google that. Is the tie out when you put some sort of stake (or something) in the ground so you can attach a (?) to it? One of the problems is the troops go out a lot and when I open the back door they all go flying past. I've tried to keep Milo with me before by lifting him and trying to keep his wriggling body in my arms. To further complicate matters, I sprained my wrist and holding any of them (including Ruby) is difficult right now.

I'm waiting to hear back from the electric fence people. Have I said yet just how exhausted I am . . . and my work stuff is reeling out of control at the moment too. Yikes!! When it gets bad, it gets bad.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh thank goodness! I skipped all the way to the end to make sure he was found.

Geri, I feel for you - I know you must be just a wreck.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I am a wreck today. Worthless in fact. Here are a few photos. you'll see scruffy, sad Milo and the fence. You'll see what I mean about some of the extreme measures I've taken, having the soil dug out and one by fours embedded in the ground at the bottom of the fence. There's a long shot of the yard so you'll see what I have to deal with in terms of space, and that's in addition to what exists on both sides of the house. Then, just to make us all feel better, I'll throw in a couple of shots of Bailey and Ruby starting to connect.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Geri,

Glas he is back safe and sound!
Did you find the cause/area/hole of his escape?

Ryan


----------



## MyLittleStogie (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm so glad he's home. I worried all last evening. He does look a little guilty in his picture. 

Is the wanderlust something common in Havanese? My bosses have a Hava-Tzu and he is always trying to make a break for it... Mind you, he is generally the brattiest dog I have ever met, so he is always up to no good.

You'd think this experience would be enough to stop him, but strangely, I doubt it will... 

Stogie got out the door at work once when my boss left the door open. I just yelled COOKIE And he came racing back, since he is too little to have figured out there really is no cookie. But I was on the verge of a heart attack from that, so I can imagine you are a mess right now.

I'd say this calls for a visit to the spa.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Geri, your back yard looks very secure to me. Could Milo be jumping over? 

I have to say though, that picture of him is absolutely priceless...he looks to be saying, "mom, I am an adult now and you just have to deal, don't worry about me...I'm a tough guy, I'll be fine" He looks like one determined little Houdini! HRH and Baily are adorable too!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Geri--
What I'm talking about is just a dog chain...they make ones now that are made of cable and actually that is what we generally have. They have a hook on each end so you can put it anywhere. I don't use the stake in the ground thing now--only in the summer for Vin. My tie out is on my back porch steps wrapped around the hand rail. I hook the other end to their ring in their collar and neither of my boys are going anywhere.Vinnie has broken many collars(that dog is unbelievably strong)but I have a different kind now that has been successful. Quincy has never had an issue at all(but then he isn't herding thunderstorms and motorcycles):laugh: The only drawback imo is they have to wear a collar all the time. I trained both my boys to wait at the door.I don't trust it 100% but I have been successful at making them come back and get back in the house till I say differently. What I'd do with Milo---is grab him first....hook him up to the chain (just even have it inside the door(it can run under the door and still be hooked up outside and the door will shut)...hook his little butt up in the house and open the door and the troops can all go out.:thumb:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I would hate to see something happen to him Geri,and you are gonna have to take drastic measures or he will be gone...a tie out is a quick fix to tether his fur butt right where he doesn't have an option. In fact---on good days when you are out with them in the yard.....I'd still have him hooked up to the chain. I've unhooked the chain before and let them run and drag a chain(cable) around----it gives you the piece of mind to know that you can catch them again...why? Because it's like having a 15 foot leash...I might not be able to run and catch Quince....but I can always get within 10-15 foot and step on that dam chain!:wink:


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh Geri!!!! :hurt::hug:

I just bawled when I read your intial post and then I too had to jump to the last page and go backwards to search for the happy ending! I am SOOO relieved (not to say over joyed) that Milo is safely home!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Ryan, I haven't found the hole yet. I have to run out now for a couple of hours then if it's not too dark I'll look. In the meanwhile, at least for tonight, I'll use my extendable leash. He's in for a rude awakening. He doesn't seem much in the mood to go anywhere today. 

Where do I buy that cable or something like it. Would a pet store have it?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Missy said:


> Geri, your back yard looks very secure to me. Could Milo be jumping over?
> 
> I have to say though, that picture of him is absolutely priceless...he looks to be saying, "mom, I am an adult now and you just have to deal, don't worry about me...I'm a tough guy, I'll be fine" He looks like one determined little Houdini! HRH and Baily are adorable too!


Missy, your post made me laugh. Milo doesn't even jump up on the sofa. He waits to be lifted up. He's not a jumper.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Geri..

I have given up on trying to keep holes filled in my yard, as the skunks keep digging new ones. I use a Flexi Lead when I take them out at night and then go out in the yard with them during the day.

The cable is a great idea..I already have one that I forgot about in our camping gear that we used for our Aussies..I bought it at Petco..it doesn't get tangled and is coated..
One thing I would do though is put a harness on them so if they did see a skunk wouldn't take off and stangle themselves by the neck.

http://www.petco.com/product/4152/PETCO-Dog-Tie-Out-Cables.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Geri, your yard would be easy to install the invisible fence. Here are some links to the one I have. Milo could wear the collar, it will not effect the other dogs at all.

http://www.petsafe.net/

http://www.petco.com/product/5884/P...3-_-PetSafe In-Ground Radio System Fence-5884

this looks a little different from mine. $149 to $179 for the system

Cat collar
http://www.petco.com/Shop/petco_Pro..._DateCreated|1&CoreSearch=petsafe cat trainer


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Geri, whatever you do now, think about the invisible fencing asap...Mr. Milo needs it, or he will be out hiking again. He is such a doll, and I have to say if I found him, I would have to FORCE myself to give him back!! (I would cause I know it would hurt to lose him, but I would want to keep him myself!) Hugs,


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

i will pray he gets home safe and sound. have you contacte the police? i'm sure he's close to home. i'll keep praying till you find him.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

No Geri, I think it is because he has on the cute little outfits they associate with yorkies, thanks to the media!! COuld be anyway! :bathbaby: Bet he smells better now!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

He looks a little like a Rogue, not contrite of worried at all does he? Milo looks good in anything, clean or dirty!


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Geri, You can pick up a cable tie out kit at any Petco, Petsmart or that type of place. When Chica was still living here I had to use one for her as she was so head strong and determined to herd the neighbor's cattle. I put her on her leash and took her out to the tie out hook and let her spend an hour or so out in the morning and again in the afternoon.

It should cost you less than $20.00 for one and it would be a good temporary solution until you go forward with the invisible fencing.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Geri, that picture of Milo is soooo cute. I told DH that little bugger had cut a trail again and he told me to stop standing on the deck yelling, "Miloooo". I looked at the picture again and it almost seems he is hearing a voice. ound:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

You have the perfect yard, Geri, for tying Milo out !  He can't jump on things or go around all kinds of obstacles and get stuck. I would leash him before even opening the door for the troops. I understand how they stampede out because they're all excited, (maybe some training in the future - when you have time to breathe - so they learn to wait), but if you leash him to a simple, short nylon leash (or whatever you have), then lead him out and tie him to the cable, then he is always at hand. You can't give him the opportunity of getting out again and tough titties for him. He'll have to live with it! lol It's for his own good.  

I prefer the plastic covered chains because if the lead should get caught up in the other dogs, a metal chain can cause them to get hurt. If Milo is whipping around the yard, then they'll learn to watch for that, but with a plastic covered cable, they should be o.k. should they get clotheslined! LOL A harness is a good idea, Diane. 

You know, Geri, I really wouldn't beat myself up about that black coat... is that the one he was wearing last night? It is lined in white fur and you still see lots of Milo's coloring, so really it wouldn't have made him so invisible at all. You did o.k. ((hugs))


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Geri,

My heart sank when I read this and wondered if you would be so lucky to find him once again....that little stinker. I skipped to the end hoping to hear good news, and I'm so happy that he's safe and sound. He's one determined little escape artist. I think Marj is right and you may want to think about a nice plastic covered chain so that he can't get out. I hope you can relax and de-stress now


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

A GPS collar or devise is great to locate once they are out but I do not want mine out or gone. The main road we live on would not let my girls make it for long.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Geri - I'm so glad that Milo is home safe. The plastic covered cable for tie outs is great - we used it with our minature dachshund when we were waiting for the privacy fence to be installed. Marj had a great idea about leashing Milo even before you open the door and then walking him to his cable tie out. If he's going to act up like a bad boy - he deserves to have his freedom reeled in.

Bad boy Milo scaring your mommy like that.....


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Boy am I glad to hear that Houdini..oh..I mean Milo is safe and with you again. That little bugger. I bet you wanted to hug him and squeeze him and scream at him at the same time. I'm sure you'll figure something out so he doesn't get loose. Even if he has to be tied up in the ayrd. It's for his own good and your sanity too!


----------



## Baryl's Buddy (Jan 28, 2010)

*Wow I'm so sorry!!!*

I'm so sorry about that you'll be in my thoughts. I hope you find him soon.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Geri,
I loved the picture of scuffy sad Milo in his nice little coat! And I enjoyed the pictures with Bailey and Rudy too. 

Your yard looks great for the three of them to run around and play....sorry you are having problems keeping Milo in it.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Oh my gosh...I am so glad to hear Milo is home safe! I've been offline for a while...so it was a shock to read of his adventure. Hugs to you both from me and Riley. I'd have been a total mess.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

So glad to hear Milo is safe. How scary. I hope you've recooperated. It sounds like the invisible fence is a good idea for him or the tie out (depending on the budget).


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Oh, I'm so glad you found Milo safe and sound! What a little rascal, escaping from your yard. Makes me kind of glad that I live in a condo...the most escaping Roscoe could do would be out the front door and into the dead-end hallway.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hows the little vagabond doing today? How's his mom? Have you recovered Geri? all this and potty training Ruby too! you need a pedicure and a glass of wine (my cure all indulgence.)


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Missy said:


> all this and potty training Ruby too! you need a pedicure and a glass of wine (my cure all indulgence.)


And some chocolate! The entire world looks better after a pedicure, a glass of wine and some good chocolate! well...puppy kisses help, too.


----------



## DaisyMazy (Dec 18, 2009)

Great news. My little one doesn't stray far from my feet. I am constantly tripping over her. I am so glad Milo is back home.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Now, I can look forward to relaxing...this is the best remedy I have ever heard, you Hav people rock...glass of wine, good chocolate, pedicure and puppy kisses..that is priceless, so glad Geri told me about this forum, now I know why!! :-}}} 

Seriously Geri, I loved his little raggamuffin look, he is special.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I have the stake/cable set-up in my front yard. Sometimes we just all hang out in the front and the dogs want to be part of the fun. So, they get tethered out front and love to lay under the tree. I also take it when we go on vacation in case I need to secure them outside with us. I got mine at petSupplies Plus.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks Michele. I'll go to PetSuppliesPlus later today (after my two open houses). Any particular brand? When you secure them out front you have a stake in the ground? I'm not sure what to attach it to that would be safe and secure.


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Geri, when I used one for Chica, I just put the stake into the ground. As strong as she was, she never managed to pull it up, even when trying to get to the deer on the other side of the fence.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Thank goodness he is home!! Skipped ahead to see the outcome and I am so glad it was positive.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Geri.. Here is the type of stake you should get, as it screws into the ground making it nearly impossible it pull out (unless the ground is REALLY wet!)

http://www.petco.com/product/6001/PETCO-Spiral-Tie-Out-Stakes.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Yes, ours was the type that screwed into the ground as well, although the top was somewhat different.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

We used one like this before we got the fence - works great and you can take it with you! Abby would come to the door so we could unhook it from her collar and then it would be there by the door when she was ready to go back out - that way you don't have to even go out into the yard!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Well, the down side of a cabel is that you have to make sure you keep the poo picked up so the cabel doesn't get dragged over it. And I have to say that in the past weeks of caring for my mom, I was lax in this area...Sooo, out I go to clean up before I use the cable..:doh:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I never used the type you stake into the ground. Don't you have to worry about the cable wrapping around the other dogs legs?? Geri has several dogs and I wouldn't want someone to get hurt, but I don't know if that's an issue. The type I used before has a cable strung high from one spot to another and a line that attachs to the dog and moves back and forth across the line sorta like a trolly clothes line. That way the lead is up off the ground where no one would tangle in it.


----------



## Chasza (Dec 10, 2008)

There are two types of electric fencing. 1) the type that the dog has to wear a collar and the wire is buried. 2) the kind that is exposed and usually located near the ground for those dogs who don't jump, but will give a shock to anyone. Don't know about the voltage. And totally true about the electirc fencing that most people use without a traditional fence - other dogs can still come into the yard. The kind where it is exposed is put near the base of an existing fence.

About the cable wire that is overhead. I once stopped to help a dog whose leg was caught in the line from overhead. He couldn't get out and this was a much worse situation because it kept his leg up and gave him no leverage to get himself out of it. With the kind of wire that is on the ground, when the dog quits pulling on it, it will normally unwrap and looses, whereas, one overhead will stay tight and the dog's leg will stay in the air. I don't think either are ideal for long-term, unsupervised, but my vote is for the one that stays on the ground.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Chasza said:


> There are two types of electric fencing. 1) the type that the dog has to wear a collar and the wire is buried. 2) the kind that is exposed and usually located near the ground for those dogs who don't jump, but will give a shock to anyone. Don't know about the voltage. And totally true about the electirc fencing that most people use without a traditional fence - other dogs can still come into the yard. The kind where it is exposed is put near the base of an existing fence.
> 
> About the cable wire that is overhead. I once stopped to help a dog whose leg was caught in the line from overhead. He couldn't get out and this was a much worse situation because it kept his leg up and gave him no leverage to get himself out of it. With the kind of wire that is on the ground, when the dog quits pulling on it, it will normally unwrap and looses, whereas, one overhead will stay tight and the dog's leg will stay in the air. I don't think either are ideal for long-term, unsupervised, but my vote is for the one that stays on the ground.


Sorry I wasn't clear there. I wasn't meaning the electric fence, I was meaning the cable tie out. The type I used had the cable like 10 foot high since it was attached to the house and garage so no dog was going to get there leg over it.


----------



## Chasza (Dec 10, 2008)

You were clear - I did know you were talking about the tie-out. I just wanted to clarify the two types of electric fencing 

The time I helped the dog, the tie out was way overhead as well. But the part of the line that attatched to his collar was the part that he got his leg caught in and he couldn't get it out since his body was pulling on the line and his leg was in their air and there was no way for the line to loosen itself. That is why I like the ground tie-outs better, personally.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oops! Looks like I did everything wrong. I bought the cable tie out in the under 50 lb. size. Too bad because they had a reflective one but they only had it in the over 50 lb. size so I didn't get it. I bought the plain red stake. I did see the corkscrew one but it said for the strongest pullers (or something like that) so I didn't get it. I suppose I could return this one and change it out for the other.

I am afraid of the others getting tangled in the line and I never thought of the problem of poop clicked to it. Lord knows I have enough of that around here. While I was at the store I decided to try a new dog food since the Bil-Jack that I transitioned them to (since Ruby was already on it) didn't work out well. We've been having messy huge poops and middle of the night runs. Standing there confronted with all these brands of dog food I completely forgot what people recommended. At first I picked up the Wellness puppy and a few cans of Wellness but then one of the girls in the store suggested I might want to try Merrick. She said her dog *loves* it. So I wound up buying a bag of Merrick puppy formula and bag of Terducken for the older ones to try. When I opened them, they both stunk to me. I can't imagine how the dogs eat the cr*^ (er, food). I also bought a few cans of Merrick. We'll see.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Geri, I am so glad that Milo is safe! I haven't been on for a few days. I read your post then went to the last post for hopefully good news. That little Milo sure is a stinker!


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Geri, Merrick is supposed to be a good food as is Wellness.

I fed BilJac many years ago and recall the stinky poos from it. I think it is from the molasses content....sorta acts like a mild laxative.

As for the stake, for short term it may be ok, just keep an eye on him, which I know you will be doing anyway.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

pjewel said:


> Oops! Looks like I did everything wrong. I bought the cable tie out in the under 50 lb. size. Too bad because they had a reflective one but they only had it in the over 50 lb. size so I didn't get it. I bought the plain red stake. I did see the corkscrew one but it said for the strongest pullers (or something like that) so I didn't get it. I suppose I could return this one and change it out for the other.
> 
> I am afraid of the others getting tangled in the line and I never thought of the problem of poop clicked to it. Lord knows I have enough of that around here. While I was at the store I decided to try a new dog food since the Bil-Jack that I transitioned them to (since Ruby was already on it) didn't work out well. We've been having messy huge poops and middle of the night runs. Standing there confronted with all these brands of dog food I completely forgot what people recommended. At first I picked up the Wellness puppy and a few cans of Wellness but then one of the girls in the store suggested I might want to try Merrick. She said her dog *loves* it. So I wound up buying a bag of Merrick puppy formula and bag of Terducken for the older ones to try. When I opened them, they both stunk to me. I can't imagine how the dogs eat the cr*^ (er, food). I also bought a few cans of Merrick. We'll see.


Geri, I know what you mean, today everything I did was wrong too. Take care, I can tell you are still upset over Houdini, aka Milo :-} Take a deep breath and what was it, some chocolate, wine, pedicure and hug that boy!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Geri..I think the Wellness is way better than the Bil Jack..as their top ingredient is chicken By-products and they have corn in their food..Wellness doesn't and overall has a better list of ingredients!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Mine are on Merrick Before Grains. They loved the buffalo for a while and now are on the chicken kibble. We mix in a bit of canned Merrick and it's always different, either chicken, turkey, beef, or salmon. They LOVE the salmon! All 3 of them like it and are doing great on it.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Interesting Ann, I bought the salmon in the can tonight too. Maybe because I like salmon, not that I want you to think I'm headed in that direction ound: I also bought Wellness Salmon, Wellness Duck & Sweet Potato and Merrick Terducken and Grammy's Pot Pie. Now we'll see if they like anything. When you say you mix in a bit of canned, what does that translate to?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

The love the Grammy's Pot Pie too, I buy that for holiday dinners for them. (Can't have a celebration and leave out the pups!)

Mine get 1/4 cup of kibble morning and night and about a tablespoon of canned food with it. Since Gracie is still potty training they get a reward when they go potty. Whenever I can get samples of the high quality foods at the supply store I use those as training treats. They're usually tiny and since I know it's good quality I figure it's better than anything I can buy at Target or Wal-Mart. I do buy "cookies" for them but break the small ones into 3 pieces. They really like the Natural Balance Turkey, Oatmeal, and Cranberry.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Ann, Sophie is ADDICTED to the Natural Balance biscuits..she and Gabe get one big one in the morning and two tiny ones at bed time. And she won't let me forget!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

With treats, my troops get Bil-Jack liver treats and love them. I've been using that since I got Milo. I also recently discovered Nutro treats with apple or blueberry and today, at the suggesting of a woman shopping for her beagle, I tried the Wellness treats.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Mine probably get the equivalent of 2 tiny ones per day. If I go out they get their Kong with a Milk Bone Filet Mignon or Chicken flavor treat in it. I know, I know, they're garbage but since all of their other food is so healthy I don't think it will hurt them. They probably only get 2 or 3 of those a week.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

How did dogs ever survive when there was only Purina on the market? ound:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Remember those nasty Gaines Burgers that looked like raw hamburgers? I used to feed those to our neighbor's dog when I would dog-sit.


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Murray eats his dry kibble just fine, but won't do anything with a crunchy treat except try and bury it in the sofa. He loves jerky or other 'soft' cookies, though.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'd forgotten all about those. I used to feed them to my dog/dogs many years ago. They looked like burgers but reminded me of play doh. To think I did that to an unsuspecting animal. What did I know back then. Ultimately I fed Purina One, which at the time was said to be a better food.


----------



## Chasza (Dec 10, 2008)

Geri,

A few pages back Kathy mentioned a system that I saw in the Cabela's catalog. It works just like the invisible fencing, but without wires. You still have the collar for the dog, then there is the main unit that gets plugged in somewhere inside the house. It somehow projects out and sets a circle perimiter that is safe, either 30 ft, 60 ft, 90 ft....something like that....so there is a full circle of however many feet that the dog can stay in and going outside of that is when the dog gets the shock.

I don't know how it works, or if it works well, but it is another alternative to look into. You may not think he is a jumper, but if you don't find any holes, then that has to be what it is, right? Then, fixing that would be a different answer.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Chasza said:


> Geri,
> 
> A few pages back Kathy mentioned a system that I saw in the Cabela's catalog. It works just like the invisible fencing, but without wires. You still have the collar for the dog, then there is the main unit that gets plugged in somewhere inside the house. It somehow projects out and sets a circle perimiter that is safe, either 30 ft, 60 ft, 90 ft....something like that....so there is a full circle of however many feet that the dog can stay in and going outside of that is when the dog gets the shock.
> 
> I don't know how it works, or if it works well, but it is another alternative to look into. *You may not think he is a jumper,* but if you don't find any holes, then that has to be what it is, right? Then, fixing that would be a different answer.


You don't understand, Milo won't even jump up to the sofa. Never has. Not once. He stands on his hind legs waiting for me to pick him up. He's never gotten on the back of the sofa or a chair. He's the antithesis of a jumper. Now Bailey is another matter altogether.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Chasza said:


> Geri,
> 
> A few pages back Kathy mentioned a system that I saw in the Cabela's catalog. It works just like the invisible fencing, but without wires. You still have the collar for the dog, then there is the main unit that gets plugged in somewhere inside the house. It somehow projects out and sets a circle perimiter that is safe, either 30 ft, 60 ft, 90 ft....something like that....so there is a full circle of however many feet that the dog can stay in and going outside of that is when the dog gets the shock.


I have a friend who has this and loves it as they take it with them to their lake house.


----------

